# USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk



## karunaidas (Dec 17, 2007)

i'll can't use USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk
please help me.


my pen drive is KINGSTON Space is 1 gb
my pc intel[r] celeron[TM]CPU
hard disk 40gb
thanks


----------



## karunaidas (Dec 17, 2007)

karunaidas said:


> i'll can't use USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk
> please help me.
> 
> 
> ...


please help me


----------



## lardripan (Oct 27, 2008)

karunaidas said:


> i'll can't use USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk
> please help me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gangsterborn (Jun 3, 2008)

try to format it.
not with quick format but with complete format option


----------

